# V. Stress and irritable bowel syndrome.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Am J Physiol Gastrointest Liver Physiol 2001 Apr;280(4):G519-24 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut V. Stress and irritable bowel syndrome. Mayer EA, Naliboff BD, Chang L, Coutinho SV UCLA/CURE Neuroenteric Disease Program, Departments of Medicine, Physiology, and Biobehavioral Sciences, UCLA School of Medicine, Los Angeles, California 90024. [Medline record in process] Different types of stress play important roles in the onset and modulation of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) symptoms. The physiological effects of psychological and physical stressors on gut function and brain-gut interactions are mediated by outputs of the emotional motor system in terms of autonomic, neuroendocrine, attentional, and pain modulatory responses. IBS patients show an enhanced responsiveness of this system manifesting in altered modulation of gastrointestinal motility and secretion and in alterations in the perception of visceral events. Functional brain imaging techniques are beginning to identify brain circuits involved in the perceptual alterations. Animal models have recently been proposed that mimic key features of the human syndrome. PMID: 11254476 ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Ugh...the poor little animals. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy, yet alone some poor little monkey or something.


----------

